# Ladyfingers - AG doll - 3-Color Cropped Top - Peddlepushers - Hat



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

3-COLOR CROPPED TOP, PEDDLEPUSHERS and RUFFLED HAT

US #6 needles
One ring marker for pants
Carons Simply Soft: Color A (Lavender), Color B (Mint Green), Color C (Yellow)

CROP TOP

With Lavender and #6 needles, cast on 72 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 8 rows.
Next Row: Knit 12, BIND OFF 14, Knit 20, BIND OFF 14, Knit 12 = 44 sts.
Next Row: Knit 12, CAST ON 6, Knit 20, CAST ON 6, Knit 12 = 56 sts.
Knit 1 row.

3-Color Pattern:
Row 1: (Wrong Side) - with LAVENDER, Knit.
Row 2: (Right Side) - with MINT GREEN, Knit 3, * slip 1, Knit 2; repeat from * to last stitch, Knit 1.
Row 3: (Wrong Side) - with MINT GREEN, Knit 3, * yarn forward (as if to purl), slip 1, yarn in back (ready to knit), Knit 2; repeat from * to last stitch, Knit 1.
Row 4: (Right Side) - with YELLOW, * Knit 2, slip 1; repeat from * to last stitch, Knit 1.
Row 5: (Wrong Side) - with YELLOW, Knit 1, * yarn forward, slip 1, yarn in back, Knit 2; repeat from * to end.
Row 6: (Right Side) - with LAVENDER, Knit 1, * slip 1, Knit 2; repeat from * to end.
Row 7: (Wrong Side) - with LAVENDER, * Knit 2, yarn forward, slip 1, yarn in back; repeat from * to last stitch, Knit 1.

Repeat Rows 2 - 7 ONCE. Cut Mint Green and Yellow yarn. With Lavender, work in K1, P1 ribbing for 6 rows. Bind off in ribbing.

PEDDLEPUSHERS

With Lavender and #6 needles, cast on 52 stitches. Work in K1, P1 ribbing for 6 rows.
Next Row: Knit and increase in FIRST and LAST stitch across the row.
Next Row: Purl, with NO increase.
Continue to knit and increase as described, then purl back with no increase until there are 60 stitches on the needle. 8 rows.
Next Row: Knit 30, PLACE RING MARKER, Knit 30. Purl, slipping marker.
Continue to knit and increase in the first and last stitch and purl back with no increase - while AT THE SAME TIME - knit in front and back of the stitch BEFORE and AFTER the center marker. (4 stitches increased)
Work in this manner until there are 80 stitches on the needle.

Divide for Pant Legs:

Knit 40, remove marker, TURN and purl back across these same 40 stitches. (Leave all other stitches on the needle - to be worked later.)
Knit 1 row.

With Lavender, work the 3-Color Pattern, beginning with Row 2.
Repeat Rows 2 - 7 THREE TIMES. Cut Mint Green and Yellow. With Lavender, work in K1, P1 ribbing for 6 rows. Bind off in ribbing. Leave a strand of yarn long enough to sew the leg seam.

Go up to the center of the garment, attach Lavender and work the second pant leg.
Cut a longer strand of yarn to sew the leg seam and up the back of the pants.

HAT

With Lavender and #6 needles, cast on 168 stitches. Knit in garter stitch (knit every row) for 10 rows.
Next Row: Knit 2 together across the row = 84 sts.
Next Row: * Knit 1, Knit 2 together; repeat from * across the row = 56 sts.
Knit 1 row TIGHTLY. This is the band that will fit snugly to her head, as you knit the crown of the hat.

With Lavender, work the 3-Color Pattern, beginning with Row 2.
Repeat Rows 2-7 FIVE TIMES. Cut Mint Green and Yellow. With Lavender, finish the hat as follows:
* Knit 5, Knit 2 together; repeat from * across the row. ( Dont worry if it does not come out even - just knit any left over stitches.) 49 sts.
* Knit 4, Knit 2 together; repeat from * across the row. 40 sts.
* Knit 3, Knit 2 together; repeat from * across the row. 32 sts.
* Knit 2, Knit 2 together; repeat from * across the row. 24 sts.
Knit 2 together across the row. 12 sts.
Cut a long strand of yarn. Thread onto darning needle and pull needle through stitches on knitting needle. Pull of stitches tightly. Knot securely. Sew back seam.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi...I save all your patterns and just want to say thank you for sharing them. I'm going to make some for my granddaughters for Xmas. I just love all the clothes you make. Take care


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for all your beautiful patterns.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Awesome outfit.

Here it is in PDF

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Awesome outfit.

Elaine does great work

Rhyanna


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Elaine, thank you so much for the darling AG pattern!!


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Thank you for all your beautiful patterns.
Bravo...


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

cute!! Great for my vintage sayelle stash.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you Ladyfiners ans Daeamrah for yhe patterns and downloads


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you thank you for sharing so generously!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you for another pattern.


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

I love all your patterns! Thank you so much for all your hard work. I am ever so grateful!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Elaine Does great work and I think like Her, I'd like to see some pictures of the outfits that everyone has made.

Right now I'm crocheting a couple of baby sweaters that I hope to sell to make some money.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine and Rhyanna for another great pattern and the PDF. Elaine's patterns are so easy to follow and fun to watch them come together so quickly.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Penny
I would love to see some pictures of the others' finished work.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> Hi Penny
> I would love to see some pictures of the others' finished work.
> 
> Happy Knitting
> ...


I have made several of her patterns, but have no idea on how to send pictures over the computer. I can do the basics, but that is all. I have a daughter and a couple of granddaughters who could probably show me how to do it, but they are all in bed when I am on here as I wait until everyone is in bed since my computer uses the phone line to get the internet.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Once again, thank you to both Elaine and Rhyanna for letting us have access to these beautiful patterns. :thumbup:


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Penny

If you pictures are stored on your computer, it is usually easy to upload the photos.
Once you click on reply, you will see links below where it says choose file. Click on that, find the pic, then click ok and wait for it upload, when its done uploading it will say ....doc, or jpeg, etc.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> Hi Penny
> 
> If you pictures are stored on your computer, it is usually easy to upload the photos.
> Once you click on reply, you will see links below where it says choose file. Click on that, find the pic, then click ok and wait for it upload, when its done uploading it will say ....doc, or jpeg, etc.


I haven't taken any pictures yet. But thanks for the information.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Penny

You're welcome.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

This is so cute and well done...


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi pat

Elaine does great work and sharing her patterns with others is awesome.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Ladyfingers... you're just too much... I don't even know how in the world you have time to knit all of these and then take the time to write all these time consuming patterns out for all of us.

You are so kind and considerate to do this.... you have helped so many make a little girls eyes just light up and sparkle when they open up thse adorable little outfits for their American Girl dolls...

Blessings to you and your family during this most special of seasons celebrating the birth of our Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ. Jane


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi,
Where can I find more of your patterns?

Thanks


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

sundrop016 said:


> Hi,
> Where can I find more of your patterns?
> 
> Thanks


Click on ladyfingers avatar and you will see lots of patterns and pictures that ladyfingers has so generously shared with us.


----------

